# Forellenbarsche im Wörthersee in Kärnten?



## Lajos1 (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine allgemeine Frage: gibt es Berichte oder Erkenntnisse über den Fang von Forellenbarschen im Wörthersee in Kärnten. In der Literatur (Unsere Süsswasserfische von Otto Schindler, Kosmos Verlag) wird schon 1959 auf einen Bestand im See hingewiesen.
Eine diesbezügliche Frage tauchte auch in der Sportfischerprüfung des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern von 1962 auf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenbarsche im Wörthersee in Kärnten?*

Wenn du eine mehr als nur theoretische Chance auf Forellenbarsche in Kärnten haben willst, fahr an den Kleinsee. Da ist jedenfalls belegt, das welche vorkommen. Oder fahr gleich an den Lago Maggiore, da sollen sie auch wirklich fangbar sein, ebenfalls belegt.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenbarsche im Wörthersee in Kärnten?*

Hallo Andal,

Danke für Deine Auskunft. Ich habe allerdings kein Interesse dort zu fischen, mir ist nur wieder das Buch untergekommen und da ich nie was von Fängen im Wörthersee gehört oder gelesen habe wurde ich neugierig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruti Island (8. Mai 2015)

http://mobile.austria.info/at/oesterreich-aktiv/tauchen-in-kaernten-945082.html


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenbarsche im Wörthersee in Kärnten?*

Es hat tatsächlich Anno haumichblau mal in einigen kärtner Seen solche eher uninspirierten Besatzversuche gegeben und die geistern immer noch in einigen Druckerzeugnissen herum. Das hält sich harnäckiger, als der Hausschwamm.

Ich hab selber so einen alten Schinken, in dem auf einen angeblichen Schwarzbarschbestand im Hartsee bei Rosenheim verwiesen wird. Aber da kannst du auf Barsch fischen, bis du selber schwarz wirst, einen Bass hat da noch nie einer gefangen, obwohl es angeblich immer noch welche probieren.


----------



## pateifel83 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Forellenbarsche im Wörthersee in Kärnten?*

hi,
ich komme aus kärnten-klagenfurt paar min vom Wörthersee weg.
Es gibt schon Forellenbarsche im See aber keinen großen Bestand. ich denke der gesetzte Bestand haltet sich gerade so.
Deswegen ist er auch ganzjährig geschont.
Es gibt bei uns in kärnten ein paar sehen wo es forellenbarsche gibt.
lg


----------

